# why not update.zip to root now?



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

In the good ol days (original mytouch)...there was an update.zip file that we used to root. No PC needed.

What happened to this? Now everything is done through a PC. That's odd considering most of us are cell phone junkies. I hate using my PC. The only time I touch my home PC is when I need to flash a file.

Any chance of this going back to just downloading and installing an update.zip?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

rudeguy said:


> In the good ol days (original mytouch)...there was an update.zip file that we used to root. No PC needed.
> 
> What happened to this? Now everything is done through a PC. That's odd considering most of us are cell phone junkies. I hate using my PC. The only time I touch my home PC is when I need to flash a file.
> 
> Any chance of this going back to just downloading and installing an update.zip?


Nope. Stock recovery requires signed files. You have to at least flash a recovery from your computer.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

HTC phones do things differently. I rarely use my computer to do things with my phone unless I'm transferring files over to it to be flashed so I don't have to download them from somewhere.


----------

